# My First L.O.L With Qview



## gator56 (Jan 24, 2010)

This is my first attempt at smoking a Leg of Lamb in my CVS.... and my first attempt at posting pics on this forum.... wish me luck!


I seasoned it using Souvlaki Shis-Kebob Spice made by Simply Greek, that my wonderful and beautiful girlfriend(just in case she reads this
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) bought me for Christmas.



Going in the smoker at about 200 degrees.


----------



## gator56 (Jan 24, 2010)

And then it started to rain....


----------



## fire it up (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh no! 
Hopefully it will let up and you can keep the smoker up to temp.
Good luck on the lamb, something I have yet to try but debate it every time I am at the supermarket.

When you get a chance Gator stop on over into Roll Call and introduce yourself.
Not now obviously, gotta keep an eye on that smoker with the rain coming down.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 24, 2010)

looking good so far. I just did one of those a couple weeks ago.
I love Lamb roast. welcome to the forum


----------



## gator56 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I'll be sure to stop by roll call later and introduce myself.  I've been reading for a while but seem to forget to take pictures every time I do a burn so I haven't really had anything to post before now.


----------



## gator56 (Jan 24, 2010)

3 hours in and we are at 125 degrees...  Prolly gonna pull it at about 135 and foil it for about 30-45 mins while the asparagus and mashed potatoes get ready.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now it looks good and what kind of smoker is that.?? And where are you and the little stuff like that we like to know now the lamb looks good and don't forget the finshing qview.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great so far Gator!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking Good...


----------



## gator56 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to get up the finished product, I had to run to my weekly poker game as soon as dinner was finished up. But here goes...

All done a ready to be sliced...


Sliced up and ready for a plate...


And the finally, the finished product...



Hope you guys enjoyed the Q-view and thanks for your comments.


----------



## gator56 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a Gator in the land of the savages... Tallahassee.  My Smoker is.... I guess a customer vertical? It was made by Mr. Danny King down in Cross City Fl.  Here is his website...http://www.grillman.net/


----------



## ronp (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks about the way I would do it. Tasty  I'll bet.


----------



## gravey (Jan 25, 2010)

Man! That's going on my To-Do list. Gonna wait till I get my MES though, (it's a reward to myself once I reach the financial goal I have for moving)..Expensive meat. How does it taste? The only time I've had leg of lamb was when my pastor served it to my confirmation class as a lesson on the Passover...which was SEVERAL years ago...


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 25, 2010)

Good looking stuff,  got to like some LOL.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 25, 2010)

That looks great!
Awesome job and thanks for the inspiration!


----------

